# Cannot find CPS points list



## seamonster (Jul 22, 2013)

Keep getting a 404 at 

http://www.cps.usa.canon.com/about_cps/

Anyone have the list?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 22, 2013)

Your link is missing something...try this one.

http://www.cps.usa.canon.com/about_cps/about.shtml


----------



## seamonster (Jul 23, 2013)

Yes....now click on "eligible CPS products" and what do you get? That's the list I'm trying to find


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 23, 2013)

When I click that link it works fine.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi guys, I am using an iPad and the link opens but there is no slider to select anything below 1D Mark II, Iasume that other cameras qualify. 
I don't know if that is OP's issue. 
I guess a site for pc use only. 

Cheers Graham.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 23, 2013)

privatebydesign said:


> When I click that link it works fine.



For me, too - I see the same popup that PBD does. 



Valvebounce said:


> Hi guys, I am using an iPad and the link opens but there is no slider to select anything below 1D Mark II, Iasume that other cameras qualify.
> I don't know if that is OP's issue.
> I guess a site for pc use only.



You assume correctly - the old 30D gets you 1 point (but the 40D is zero), and the list continues down through the 20Da and the 1V (both of which are also zero points). 

Since I'm seeing this on Safari on my iPhone, I doubt that's the OP's issue. While you're correct that there's no visible slider, you can just put your finger on the list and scroll it.


----------



## old-pr-pix (Jul 23, 2013)

I had the same issue a while ago using IE on a Windows 7 machine. Contacted CPS and their solution was to use Firefox instead of IE. I did and it worked fine.


----------



## thelebaron (Jul 23, 2013)

why would the 30d get you a point over the 40 and 50d?


----------



## Powder Portraits (Jul 23, 2013)

Something is up with the CPS points. 30D is still 1point, but 40D, 50D, EOS 1D Mark II N, EOS-1D MARK II, EOS-1D and other are listed as 0 points. Here's the kicker the EF 200-400mm f/4L USM Extender 1.4x is also listed as 0 !


----------



## daltech (Jul 23, 2013)

Yeah, it seem to be a browser thing, I tried with IE, same result as OP, then tried Chrome, worked :-\

CPS is interesting, I looked it up in Canada, quite different sets of rules, and no 'free' plan:
http://www.canon.ca/inetCA/subCategoryHome?msegid=5&catid=4345&scatid=4346

Bernard


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi Neuro, 
This morning when I did my reply the box would open but not scroll, however the page behind moved when I tried. Following your post that it was working with safari I tried again and lo and behold, it worked! 
Man they have a funny point system, the 40D gets no points but the kit lens that came with it gets more points than my 7D if I'm reding it right! I just went to check and I cannot scroll the page again, flakey software? 

Cheers Graham.


----------



## Jim K (Jul 23, 2013)

Windows 7 and IE and I get a 404 too.


----------



## Lurker (Jul 23, 2013)

For newer IE versions, turn on Compatibility View. Then the pop up Window will appear.
This icon is a torn sheet of paper with a dog eared corner.

Here's a link to MS doc on using Compatibility View.
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/internet-explorer/use-compatibility-view#ie=ie-9


----------



## RGF (Jul 23, 2013)

Powder Portraits said:


> Something is up with the CPS points. 30D is still 1point, but 40D, 50D, EOS 1D Mark II N, EOS-1D MARK II, EOS-1D and other are listed as 0 points. Here's the kicker the EF 200-400mm f/4L USM Extender 1.4x is also listed as 0 !



For some reason the 200-400 dropped from 12 pts to 0 pts. Not sure why - I asked CPS about this but did not get a satisfactory reply


----------

